
100 Notable Books of 2018 - joubert
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/11/19/books/review/100-notable-books.html
======
The_suffocated
_Fatal Discord_ by Michael Massing and _The Library Book_ by Susan Orlean look
interesting. And the list has too many (51 out of 100) fictions.

